# Technical question about HD and HDMI



## SBI (Feb 20, 2004)

Pardon me if this is not the right forum for this question.

I just upgraded to HD service with two new 1080p TV's...first time I've had HD. Both are connected with HDMI to the HR24, one has optical audio between the HR24 and a surround sound receiver.

I noticed in both cases (with the receiver and also with the one that I use the TV speakers) that not only I have excellent PQ, but I also _*hear*_ more things. In particular, NBA games - I now hear things that are being said on the court (players, coaches, refs, even crowed sitting close to the parquet) which I never heard before. Could it really be such a difference with HD broadcast/HDMI cable?

Thanks.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

HDMI has the capability of carrying more audio information than optical. To my knowledge DIRECTV does not take advantage of this. More likely, there's some additional processing going on through the HDMI inputs to pump up the surround channels.


----------



## SBI (Feb 20, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> HDMI has the capability of carrying more audio information than optical. To my knowledge DIRECTV does not take advantage of this. More likely, there's some additional processing going on through the HDMI inputs to pump up the surround channels.


But I am talking about the TV without the surround receiver, just the simple LCD TV speakers, only HDMI going between it and the HR24.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Matrix surround.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Actually, most likely you are hearing improved audio quality because audio separation is better and noise is lower (and dynamic range higher) with the digital audio connection between your TV and sat receiver compared to the analog RCA connections you were using previously. Also, likely your new TV has better speakers as well (and almost certainly you have more stereo separation due to wider-spaced speakers).

While you probably *could* have enjoyed better sound with your old equipment, had you chosen to use the optical digital output along with some higher-grade sound gear than your old TV's speakers, HDMI makes it a bit more "automatic", since digital audio and digital video are all in a single cable.


----------

